# Decal Mockup



## BC_Painter (Feb 14, 2010)

Just throwing together some decal mockups, of course the finish product will have proper matching fonts etc. I pulled the logo and actual name from my letterhead mockup made for me, will get the rest of the fonts to match later.

I might add a slogan, not sure about the use of my white space.
I will also have to flip the image to make sure it all still works on the other side ><

Any input is appreciated!


----------



## BC_Painter (Feb 14, 2010)

First thoughts already I might enlarge website ( will be up soon i hope ) as well as the pohone number and span them onto both doors and lower them a bit.

IF I do that no room for a slogan on the bottom unless someone else has a great idea :thumbsup:


----------



## johnthepainter (Apr 1, 2008)

i think that looks sweeeeet!

no slogan needed,,,they know what you do,,,,it will just clutter it up.


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

As a rough draft, it looks good.

When cleaned up and sized correctly, it will be real good.

One question, do you think it might be necessary to put "www" in the web address? Some folks are idiots and may wonder what "quigleyspainting.ca" means

BTW, I just entered that in my browser and got an "Error!
Could not locate remote server"


----------



## Dunbar Painting (Mar 19, 2010)

I thought long and hard about the "www" or not when I did my website on my truck.

The problem is when someone reads it as they go by you they will be drawn to the "www" first and then, if driving by, might miss the rest as their eyes set on that first.

In this day and age of internets, everyone knows that websites often begin with "www" sit it seems like a waste of space to use it, especially if it means your website can be sized bigger.


----------



## 6126 (May 9, 2010)

Looks good. First thought as already mentioned.... put the website in bold text. No need for the www.


----------



## ROOMINADAY (Mar 20, 2009)

I think there is room on your van for your slogan....


"Trust me I know what I am doing, I looked it up on Google last night"

It may get you some free media!


----------



## aaron61 (Apr 29, 2007)

daArch said:


> As a rough draft, it looks good.
> 
> When cleaned up and sized correctly, it will be real good.
> 
> ...


If they are to stupid to recognize a web address that's probably not going to be a customer worth pursuing


----------



## NEPS.US (Feb 6, 2008)

I like it!


----------



## BC_Painter (Feb 14, 2010)

I've been told that www is now redundant anyways.

Site isn't live yet, working on it also atm.

Will be up and working soon

Thanks for the input:thumbsup:

At least I'm not SUPER horrible with paint, lol


----------



## Quality (Nov 20, 2009)

*www?*

Thought I would throw my 2 cents. I was told when doing lettering on my truck that when a website is written, and your in a neiborhood flying by at 30, the "www" imediatly is recognized as a website. it makes sense to me. but for a radio add in audio you want to leave it off. 

The experts aren't always right but the idea makes sense to me. Overall not going to make or break a company.


----------



## 6126 (May 9, 2010)

BC_Painter said:


> I've been told that www is now redundant anyways.
> 
> Site isn't live yet, working on it also atm.
> 
> ...


No wonder I couldnt find it when I was searching.


----------



## We do lines... (Apr 21, 2010)

Looks good.

Your logo might look nice on the hood as well.


----------



## brushmonkey (Jan 4, 2010)

You're ready to roll! Nice, simple & to the point...nuff said. :thumbsup:


----------



## i painter (Mar 14, 2010)

My 2¢


Move the web addy under Quigley's, raise the phone # directly under Painting, get rid of the window decals and put it below the phone #.



 ...Q
Quigley's.Painting
*quigley'spainting.ca ..205.215.3722
.........................................Interior ......Exterior
.........................................Residential  .Commercial

*


----------



## BC_Painter (Feb 14, 2010)

Still waiting on my design guy, I'll show him this thread for the input ^_^


----------



## RPS (May 13, 2010)

Looks good! No website or logo. Simple.


----------



## RPS (May 13, 2010)

In fact you dont need the Interior Exterior Residential Commercial.


----------



## BC_Painter (Feb 14, 2010)

RPS said:


> In fact you dont need the Interior Exterior Residential Commercial.


probably not, though I think I will keep the logo on it, I like it

I can always just not add those parts

atm I am leading to logo, name website number

can add some bullets somewhere easy later if i feel the need.


----------



## BC_Painter (Feb 14, 2010)

Here is his mockup with the changes


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

BC_Painter said:


> Here is his mockup with the changes


I like this one better. Looks good. :thumbsup:


----------



## i painter (Mar 14, 2010)

BC_Painter said:


> Here is his mockup with the changes


:thumbup:


----------



## nEighter (Nov 14, 2008)

how much and when do you get it done?


----------



## BC_Painter (Feb 14, 2010)

nEighter said:


> how much and when do you get it done?


As soon as I have all the vector files ready to go i'll bring it to the decal place, they say it takes about a week turnaround.

Decals should be 200-300 ( canadian remember, haha ) more if I pay to get them applied, but this seems basic enough I can do myself :thumbsup:


----------



## BC_Painter (Feb 14, 2010)

Here are the other side and the back mocked up as well:thumbsup:


----------



## BC_Painter (Feb 14, 2010)

Anyone like/hate/love the back?

:thumbup:


----------



## RCP (Apr 18, 2007)

Looks good! Now go wash that bumper!


----------



## BC_Painter (Feb 14, 2010)

RCP said:


> Looks good! Now go wash that bumper!


Haha someone else mentioned it to me too.

It's minor surface rust, not dirt, so I gotta do a light grind ,rust prime and paint to it.

Then get a new rubber step over it :whistling2:


----------

